# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Help identifying

## Luckylego

Any ideas as to what he might be?

This little guy is WC from WA, and is likely just over a week old. When caught he had very small, dilute red spots, which have grown and brightened tremendously over the week that I've had him. Thoughts as to ID?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wDz...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## Luckylego

Head shot (not great but best I could get)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wIS...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## 67temp

Looks like a garter snake.

----------


## BPGator

Thamnophis sirtalis concinnus 


http://www.californiaherps.com/nonca...concinnus.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Luckylego

> Looks like a garter snake.


 Haha, sorry, I meant which subspecies of garter





> Thamnophis sirtalis concinnus 
> 
> 
> http://www.californiaherps.com/nonca...concinnus.html


Thank you! This makes so much sense. Will his head turn red as he ages then?

----------

